
Slate throws Apple a $100B idea, suggests iBank - transburgh
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/01/23/slate-throws-apple-into-high-finance-deep-end-suggests-ibank/
======
baguasquirrel
Meh... what should Apple get into next? Auto-repair? Apple is _the_ smart
electronics for consumers company. You gotta keep your market brand _somewhat_
undiluted...

